# Safe treats??



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been reading A LOT lately about treats having poisons and/or being unsafe for dogs. I am going to be training her (once I bring her home) and was wondering what treats out there ARE safe to use. Are the name brands (ie Pedigree, Purina, etc.) typically all safe??
I have read all the veggies to give her as treats, but I was hoping there might be something else to give her.
Thanks!!!


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Pedigree or Purina...just because a company is a big name doesn't mean that the company necessarily produces good products. Although I'm not as picky with treats as I am with dog food, I still prefer USA made treats with quality ingredients and avoid certain companies.

I like Blue Buffalo Stix and Bits and the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Trail Treats...they are soft and easy to tear into tiny pieces and we used these for training when Toki was in her puppy classes! BB is also easy to find. 

ZiwiPeak makes some nice air-dried venison and lamb treats (they're a little pricier and only at speciality/independent pet stores). Toki also loves the CocoTherapy coconut chips. Also I've collected lots of sample packs of premium dog kibbles (Orijen/Acana, Fromm, etc) from stores and contacting companies and use those as training treats too. 

I'm sure other people will give you lots of different suggestions too! Lots of good options out there for treats!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For training, I'd recommend either Toy Temptations (Crystal sells them at Pampered Pet Boutique) or Little Stars organic treats by Wet Noses. I've also broken up Fruitables dog treats into little pieces and used those. All of these treats arer organic and made in the USA.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Fruitables and toy temptations are some of daisy's favorites. I also like Dr. Becker bites and peanut butter lamb bites. Everything except the lamb bites can break up into smaller pieces which is great for puzzle toys!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Read this article from the Animal Protection Institute and I promise you will change your opinion of Purina, Pedigree and the other brands names you see at the grocery store.

What's Really in Pet Food

I found Cheerios to be wonderful training treats. They are just the right size and dogs love them. 

I got a dehydrator a few months ago and really don't buy treats anymore. Dehydrated chicken strips are a wonderful chew. Beef jerky breaks into small pieces for training. Sweet potato chews are a big hit, too!

Bailey loves veggies, too. He goes crazy for green beans and baby carrots. Lady also loved fruit like apple pieces (with peanut butter!) and berries, but Bailey doesn't like fruit.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Others have given you some excellent suggestions! I also recommend reading some of the existing threads on food & nutrition - the same will apply to treats.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Buddy Biscuits are also an excellent treat and they are made here in the USA!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If it's a training treat you want I use a biscotti treat thing from 3 dog bakery. They make these tiny little bite sized treats in a little bag, but that bag has lasted us quite a while. There is another company that makes something simular that I found at petco but I don't remember the name of the brand.

If you have a dehydrator you can make your own terats too.

I like Fromm, blue buffalo, Acana (thought I feel like for the price Fromm is much better), I get treats from zukes. There are lots of freeze dried treats out there too that are great but honestly, before using that I would invest in a dehydrator, they are rediculously expensive.

I have also done as a previous poster suggested and used kibble as a treat. Though I would take it with a grain of salt, I recommend checking out some dog food advisor type sites just to get an idea of what is decent and what you should avoid.

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
Dog Food Ratings


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

For training i use *Bravo Training Treats*, i usually get the *trail mix* and *buffalo bites* and mix them up together and also use *cheerios *but for everday treats they love banana, watermelon, blueberries, green beans, lettuce, baby carrots, with Kelly if it's food she loves it, she's not picky at all.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks, everyone! I am glad you told me about the Cheerios. I never would have thought about that. That would be a great idea for training. 
I will definitely use the carrots, since that seems to be the best thing and the most recommended.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky gets veggies for treats and loves them. I am a vegetarian and will not handle meat, but others give cooked chicken as treats.


----------

